# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Aντικατάσταση φορτιστή 19,5v 4,74a με 19,5 3,33a

## emilios87

Καλημέρα σας, έχω ένα λαπτοπ Hp Probook 4530s. Το Λαπτοπ δέχεται 2 φορτιστές: 18,5v - 3,5a 65W και 19,5v - 4,74a 90W
Αγόρασα 1 φορτιστή 19,5v - 3,33a 65W τον σύνδεσα και ανοίγει κανονικά.
Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: Να αφήσω αυτό τον φορτιστή, θα αντέξει ή θα κάνουμε καμία ζημία?
Έχω έναν παλιό φορτιστή HP 19v - 4,74a 90W, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλω αυτόν?

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα πισω γραφει την ταση που θελει το λαπτοπ πχ 19β 3Α  αν και υπαρχουν ανοχες 1β ειναι ανεκτο

----------


## νεκταριοος

19v 4Α     αλλα για μισο βολτ δεν νωμιζω νατο πειραξει εχει σταθεροποιητη    http://www.chargerbuy.com/replacemen...r-19v-90w.html

----------


## emilios87

Χιλια συγνώμη, πίσω γράφει 18,5v 3,5a or 19v 4,74a και όχι 19,5

----------


## emilios87

Ο φορτιστής που πήρα είναι αυτός: http://www8.hp.com/emea_africa/en/pr...#!tab=features
Σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή βγάζει 2 τάσεις: 19,5 3,33 και 18,5 3,5. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο?

----------


## νεκταριοος

ενοω το λαπτοπ πισω τι ταση και ενταση Α θελει το γραφει καπου πισω , σε ολα τα λαπτοπ.

----------


## emilios87

Γράφει: 18,5v 3,5A or 19v 4,74A 
Ο Φορτιστης γράφει στην ετικέτα του 19v 3,33A και σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή δουλεύει με 2 τάσεις δλδ 18,5 και 19v και σε ολα τα eshop αναφερεται ως 18,5v 65w απλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος 100% αν κανει

----------


## denick

Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα απλά θα φορτίζει πιο αργά 
Είσαι εντός ανοχής.

----------

